# 2nd colonoscopy-prep worst than 1st!



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I had my 2nd colonoscopy in 5 years. All is well. They did not find anything. Thank goodness. The prep was worst than the first time around. At around 3pm I had to take 4 laxative pills. At 5:30pm I began with rapid heart beat, chills and vomiting. After awhile that stopped then the laxative kicked in. Went for awhile. At 8pm I started to drink the halfgolytley. I drank 8 ounces every 15 minutes. Yuck!. I kept on going. Was so tired that I took a pillow into the bathroom with me. Placed it on my vanity and slept for a short time in between going to the loo.Went to the hospital at 10am for an 11am colonoscopy and endoscopy procedure. Told the doc about the problem with the laxatives. He said he was sorry that had happened, but the next time I have this done he would give me something else.


----------



## 20781 (Jul 25, 2006)

Weird, they gave me zelnorm (2 pills), Magniesim citrate and Mira-lax...It was a fun day let me tell you, I think the trick is to keep hydrated. I drank more gatoraide then I would normally in a year. I felt like hell most of the day and the D was horrible. The next day I was still going but the doc said that was normal....The mir-lax did make me want to gag, but if anyone has drank baruim...its a walk in the park compaired to that.


----------

